

How The Mainstream Media Stole Our News Story Without Credit - samd
http://daggle.com/mainstream-media-stole-news-story-credit-1906

======
p0ppe
As a journalist I've seen stuff like this happen. One issue is that journalism
is turning into an echo chamber. Media report on issues they've seen elsewhere
and then another media reports on what the first one is writing about. The
chaining can lead to attribution going missing.

The issue has been discussed amongst journalists in Finland. The current
advice is to always try to attribute the originating story, but that can be
hard.

Once a story hits it big, most media seem to consider it up for grabs without
any attribution. Another big issue is probably cuts in the newsrooms. Original
sourcing is harder when you have less people on the floor.

Oh, and Daily Mail are sleazy bastards. I'm not at all surprised that their
story contains no attribution whatsoever.

